# Dundonald Tuesday 7th sept BOOKED



## thecraw (Aug 5, 2010)

I have booked three tee times for Tuesday 7th from 0900hrs. 

Confirmed
Me
Andy 
Algar 5 + 1
JF
Iaing
The comedian

Possibles

Toad
AMcC
Grumps

please contact me if you wish to join us and can the possibles please confirm ASAP. Again any issues or questions please contact me via PM or fire away on this thread.


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm off that day after checking so I could bring myself down for the day


----------



## thecraw (Aug 5, 2010)

Tee times 0900, 0910, 0920.  Afternoon, 1430, 1440, & 1450. 

Eck, u a confirmed place then?


----------



## Iaing (Aug 5, 2010)

Crawford, thanks for organising this. Do you need a deposit or just pay on the day ?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 5, 2010)

No, just turn up Iain, it's booked on my credit card so I would appreciate that everyone who confirms does actually turn up. 

Look forward to puting a face to the name.


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning Craw
Where is the course?
Tuesday is a bad day to get off work, would have to see if available.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 6, 2010)

Just outside Irvine, North Ayrshire.


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for the info, but will be unable to attend as the other leccie is off on holiday.


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup, I'm up for it although 2 rounds will kill me 
Is Steve going?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve has a lot going on. He'll let us know. Thanks for confirming. Algar is going.


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve has a lot going on. He'll let us know. Thanks for confirming. Algar is going.
		
Click to expand...

spoke to Steve via a message the other day and he is fairing up well. I believe I'm playing at Aberdour with you next week.


----------



## Grumps (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Crawford I sent a pm to confirm a friend and myself for the 7th


----------



## Toad (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not available now, silly wife has booked a holiday and we fly out on the 3rd sorry.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 8, 2010)

I think we now have 10, with Steve possibly being the eleventh. Room for one more if anyone is still interested. 

AMcC??? You able to confirm yet?


----------



## AMcC (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, can make it along.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like I need another tee time. 12, possibly 13 now.


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like I need another tee time. 12, possibly 13 now.
		
Click to expand...

Take me off mate, will struggle to do 2 rounds


----------



## Grumps (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like I need another tee time. 12, possibly 13 now.
		
Click to expand...

Take me off mate, will struggle to do 2 rounds 

Click to expand...

dont they have buggies or elec carts for hire ???


----------



## thecraw (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that they don't do carts.  Possibly do rental trollies but not buggies unless I'm mistaken. 

Alec it's flat as a pancake, long but flat, great golf course into the bargain, you sure you want to pull out?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 10, 2010)

CONFIRMED 

Me
Alan Russell (Algar5)+ 1
Grumps + 1
Fabian Greenan (Farneyman)
Andy Hayne (andy)
Jonny France (JJF69)
Iaing
John Findlay (jf)
Alan McCaw (AMcC)
Steve Kemlo (space held incase)

UNDECIDED
The man fae Fife who is saying maybe ayes, maybe naws!!!!


----------



## algar5 (Aug 11, 2010)

Craw/Alec,

Checked with Dundonald they have 4 buggies available for hire.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 11, 2010)

If I end up with 13 again and have to phone up to get another tee time after cancelling the additional tee time, you'll get a kick in the chuckies!


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 11, 2010)

no wanting a kick in the goolies mate so I will stay away


----------



## Grumps (Aug 14, 2010)

What's the arrangments for the day. 

Mike b.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I was going to suggest that people start to roll up between 0800 & 0830. Gives us a chance to get a tea/coffee, sort out the cards and make the draw and head out to the first tee for 0900.

Does that suit everyone?


----------



## Grumps (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I was going to suggest that people start to roll up between 0800 & 0830. Gives us a chance to get a tea/coffee, sort out the cards and make the draw and head out to the first tee for 0900.

Does that suit everyone?
		
Click to expand...

no problem taffic willing


----------



## Iaing (Aug 14, 2010)

No problemo.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I was going to suggest that people start to roll up between 0800 & 0830. Gives us a chance to get a tea/coffee, sort out the cards and make the draw and head out to the first tee for 0900.

Does that suit everyone?
		
Click to expand...

That suits me fine just hope my car can take the 6 minute journey


----------



## algar5 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good for Me. Can see a 0600hrs start from Fife !


----------



## AMcC (Aug 14, 2010)

That suits me fine just hope my car can take the 6 minute journey  

Click to expand...

Think I can beat that, less than 5 mins


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2010)

That suits me fine just hope my car can take the 6 minute journey  

Click to expand...

Think I can beat that, less than 5 mins   

Click to expand...

Maybe we should meet up at the American Golf carpark to save petrol costs


----------



## Grumps (Aug 15, 2010)

Good for Me. Can see a 0600hrs start from Fife !
		
Click to expand...

 i`ll be following you then


----------



## Andy (Aug 15, 2010)

Cheers for my provisional place m8. Confrirmed as per call.

Andy


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 16, 2010)

Is there still a space for me Crawford? If so I'll be there.


----------



## AMcC (Aug 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I am going to have to pull out.  Usually can have days off without any probs but we are being bl**dy well audited that day, hope that doesn't mess things up too much.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe there is a man posting directly above you who wants back in so its a straight substitution!


----------



## AMcC (Aug 16, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 17, 2010)

Great, will struggle with the 2 rounds but at least be warmed up for the 2nd. Has Steve said he's going yet?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 17, 2010)

I think he's going to make a star appearance, fingers crossed.


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure I seen him saying it on the news this morning.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure I seen him saying it on the news this morning. 





Click to expand...

          

Thats quality big man but i've got more hair than that.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe on your willie!!!!!


----------



## Stevenc (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats quality big man but i've got more hair than that.
		
Click to expand...

On your head or your puss?


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 17, 2010)

Should have added a Y to the end of that Steve


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 26, 2010)

Crawford,

Is there any format set for the day eg. S'ford in morning, stroke play in the afternoon, or is it just separate 4 baws going out and choose then? Will it be the same 4 baws am and pm?

Not long to go now...maybe get a chance to win some money back of ya from Sunday at Bogside!!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 26, 2010)

It'll probably be stableford both rounds with an AM & PM draw so that the same people won't have to suffer you for 36 holes.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2010)

Can I assume that everyone is still going along to Dundonald and there's no casualties as yet????

Stevek1969 and JF you guys definately going to make it????


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes mate i'll be there looking forward to it.


----------



## Andy (Aug 27, 2010)

Def be there m8. Are we doing a car pull again?

Andy


----------



## Iaing (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll be there. looking forward to it.


----------



## Grumps (Aug 27, 2010)

Can I assume that everyone is still going along to Dundonald and there's no casualties as yet????
		
Click to expand...

DEFINATLEY STILL GOING even dragging the auld fife git wi me (bill change ma clubs weekly)


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 27, 2010)

Ready and waiting!


----------



## Andy (Aug 27, 2010)

Aye Ready you mean haha

Andy


----------



## CannyFifer (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm still going


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 28, 2010)

Crawford, I'm working in the evening after all. Can't get that night off, so I'll play in the morning only so that I can get back in time for work.

If you can find anyone to play instead of me in the afternoon that might be an idea. Happy to pay the full fee anyway if you can't find a replacement for me for the afternoon.

Cheers

John


----------



## thecraw (Sep 1, 2010)

Can we try for 0830 for 9 at the latest please, earlier if you want a coffee before the golf. 

It has been suggested that an East coast - West coast mini team match could take place? Me, iaing, jjf69, Andy, Fabian plus his imaginery friend versus algar5, his father-in-law, stevek1969, alec, grumps & his pal. 

Could be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 1, 2010)

salt n vinegar all the way


----------



## CannyFifer (Sep 2, 2010)

salt n vinegar all the way 

Click to expand...

Get some sauce on it man


----------



## CannyFifer (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Craw, take me out of the equation.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Craw, take me out of the equation.
		
Click to expand...

Is that you cant make it at all or you dont want to be beaten by the west?


----------



## Grumps (Sep 2, 2010)

[quote ]

Is that you cant make it at all or you dont want to be beaten by the west?  

[/QUOTE]

no need to worry about the result alex im playing for east so we already 1 match down


----------



## bigslice (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Craw, take me out of the equation.
		
Click to expand...

im sorry cannyfifer have you bottled at the first sign of west coast east coast banter. if so then west coast are going to hump the east!! come on boys get intae them


----------



## thecraw (Sep 3, 2010)

More importantly it leaves us in a hole with 4 days to go, pretty poor sport Alec with such limited time to arrange a replacement, if indeed we can!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anybody wish to make it back up to 12 again??? Cost is Â£50 for 36 holes. 

Just PM or post here, I appreciate it's short notice however it can't be helped. Dundonald is in Irvine ( a fraction outside it) and is a great test of golf.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2010)

I will get on the blower to a couple of folk and see if I can get any bites.... will let you know.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2010)

Fishing all evening but no bites. :-(

Anyone else having any luck getting someone, its a cracking deal.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 3, 2010)

We have a dirty dozen again gentlemen. 

Looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2010)

Whos he going to play for thats the question.

Im happy to play for the East if required to even up the teams to keep the match aspect alive. 

I think both parts of the coutry are just as shite as each other so I dont care.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 3, 2010)

Whos he going to play for thats the question.

Im happy to play for the East if required to even up the teams to keep the match aspect alive. 

I think both parts of the coutry are just as shite as each other so I dont care. 

Click to expand...

coutry em you play for east coast then


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2010)

coutry em you play for east coast then 

Click to expand...



I meant Tillicoultry....


----------



## bogside84 (Sep 4, 2010)

I played Dundonald yesterday (Friday) it was in great nick and we could not have got a better day weather wise.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 4, 2010)

Who's making the numbers up then mate is it The Stig   .Its not Callum is it.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 4, 2010)

Back down to 11! Anyone else free????


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2010)

any lurkers wanting to pop your Golf Monthly forum cherry? 

Running out of time now......


----------



## thecraw (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok sadly looks like 11 of us tomorrow. Weather doesn't look "too bad" but I'd pack the waterproofs anyway!

Safe journey everyone and I'll see you all in the morning. Coffee's are on Algar so get there early.


----------



## algar5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok sadly looks like 11 of us tomorrow. Weather doesn't look "too bad" but I'd pack the waterproofs anyway!

Safe journey everyone and I'll see you all in the morning. Coffee's are on Algar so get there early.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, Is that you on the bacon rolls ???? 

Fife contingent are setting off at 0630hrs and if the easterly gale force wind keeps up we'll be there in no time. 

Back 9 at Machrihanish springs to mind !!


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 6, 2010)

6 am start for me from Dundee mind the gale force winds might get me there quicker ,Machrihanish isn't a patch on the wind here just now Alan.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2010)

Bag packed and ready to go.... the wind is howling outside and it was raining half hour ago. Hopefully it will blow over during the night. ....Proper tough condidtions for golf though. This could be testing.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 6, 2010)

Well just make sure you leave the wind on the Tay and Forth thank you very much! The Clyde is breezey at the moment but far from gale force.


----------

